

Referly Friends & Family Emails (aka Early Stage Investor Relations) - dmor
http://refer.ly/blog/referly-friends-family-emails-aka-investor-relations/

======
pytrin
Investor relations is such an important activity for an early stage startup,
and something we forget to do often. This is a great reference for how to
write those, thanks for sharing

------
gghootch
It is a delight to read about some of the soft, real life aspects of a
startup. Thanks for sharing this with the world.

Note: I wish that link to the scratch cat did not result in a 404.

